# ASCORBIC ACID



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2007)

I started wine making using the book 'WINEMAKING" by ANDERSON & ANDERSON....I love the recipes. 

In that book they said to add 1 tsp. Ascorbic Acid [Vitamin C] at bottling to help retain the color of the wine....I do it to all my wines...tho I have never mentioned it before....I notice that I haven't seen anyone mention this..Do you all do it too????


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2007)

I use it in all my fruit wines. I started using it first with the apple wine. It's very important with that to keep it from browning. It doesn't take much of it and it does really work!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

Never heard that but I'll have to get some now! Thanks for that tid bit!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 24, 2007)

A new notch has been added to my walking stick now...THANKS NW for sharing that.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 24, 2007)

Ascorbic Acid is an anti-oxidant and reduces browning in wines. It is especially useful apple and pear wines. 6130A or 6130B .


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 24, 2007)

My mango apple and cranapple wines used apple juice from the store which already had ascorbic acid in it...for the same reason. The color is really good on both of those.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 25, 2007)

It is safe for all wines (kit, Welch's, etc)?


----------



## Waldo (Jan 25, 2007)

Does this in any way affect the nose or taste of the wine?


----------



## geocorn (Jan 25, 2007)

Not of which I am aware. It is used a lot in restaurants to keep cut fruit from browning.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2007)

I have tasted the wine before and after the Ascorbic Acid is added, I don't notice any difference...You only use 1 tsp./5-6 gallons.

I use lemon juice on apples when making apple pies to keep them from browning....just some juice in water works for that.

I have never noticed the wines changing colors, but our oldest wines that are still around are just 2 years old...

I use it in all my wines...but all my wines had been made with fruits in the past...now I have some grape wine in carboys to bottle and will use the acid in those batches as well.I did some Welch's wines and used it in them too....just kind of a habit...hadn't notice the mention of it here before...so was just curious as to what others were doing.


----------



## scotty (Jan 26, 2007)

"add 1 tsp. Ascorbic Acid [Vitamin C] at bottling"


Are you saying per bottle ?????????


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 26, 2007)

Coaster said:


> It is safe for all wines (kit, Welch's, etc)?




some of the welch's juices and concentrates already contain ascorbic acid. As for kits, it's not needed.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 26, 2007)

scotty said:


> "add 1 tsp. Ascorbic Acid [Vitamin C] at bottling"
> 
> Are you saying per bottle ?????????




No...1 tsp/5-6 gallons at bottling or when you stabilize...


----------



## scotty (Jan 26, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

